# Hello from NY - Long Island Sound



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello everyone - been lurking here the past few days gathering up the tons of knowledge and news on the forums - hoping survey goes well this week on potentially "new to me" boat - look forward to meeting/conversing with you all


J. Newton


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Good to have you with us!

Most everybody is out sailing today.

David


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome JN...ok spill the beans...what kind of boat and where on LI do you plan to sail out of?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hello New York!!!*

Just wanted to say hello! New to Sailnet with great hopes of obtaining
as much info as possible...Have lived on the Caribbean in Mexico now for years on the beach...I decided to take sailing seriously and ready to go!
Can't sit on the sand forever and dream, now it the time.......
Any advise out there on a women handling a Lagoon alone, my dream...

MayanBlue
Linda


----------



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome

have my eyes on a catalina 320 right now - have found a potential home for it in Port Washington/Manorhaven on Long Island's north shore so it's not too far a trek from home - all 
depends on how the survey goes this week

JN


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Sailnet and glad you've stopped lurking!


----------



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks teshannon - always like to scope out the surroundings before barging into unfamiliar waters  

JN


----------



## cal30 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aloha from the Hawaiian islands...*

Howzit JN,
Look for the sailing vessel Nordic Knight on LI sound. My relatives. Berthed on North Shore, somewhere. Get a boat and start sailing. Good luck.
Leonard


----------



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

Survey went extremely well - Just a couple of minor things to have taken care of - Looks like I'll be taking possession first part of next week - Then I'll have enlist some crew to get it to it's new home - Isn't it great??!!

John N.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Yep... It's a good thing. Are you going with the Catalina 320?

David


----------



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes Dave - It's a 2000 Cat 320 and the only things that were recommended by the surveyor were new batteries and replacing a hose - The boat is well enough equipped that except for things that I personally feel a need to replace it is really in turn key condition - Can't wait to get onboard and take her sailing

John N.


----------

